# [WBS] Errata



## Van der Hoorn (Jun 8, 2009)

I couldn't find a page where to post errata, so I thought I create a new one.

I found the following small mistake:


Player's Guide, p.10, Wayfarer's Step: "This spell can only be learned from the Wayfarers (see page 17)" => This should be page 18.
Cheers,
Van der Hoorn


----------



## Van der Hoorn (Jun 15, 2009)

Skip the "Background Skills Section". See also http://www.enworld.org/forum/e-n-publishing/257645-background-skills-section.html


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jun 15, 2009)

As Russ mentioned in the other thread, the "Background Skills" section appears as intended and is not errata.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 15, 2009)

Van der Hoorn said:


> I couldn't find a page where to post errata, so I thought I create a new one.




It's the thread right below this one....

http://www.enworld.org/forum/e-n-publishing/257272-errata-war-burning-sky-campaign-saga-1-a.html


----------



## Morrus (Jun 15, 2009)

Van der Hoorn said:


> Skip the "Background Skills Section". See also http://www.enworld.org/forum/e-n-publishing/257645-background-skills-section.html




The Background Skills section is correct, and should not be skipped.


----------



## merchantsteve (Jun 15, 2009)

Mea culpa. I goofed. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

